# Need drivers for Asus p550



## Barking_Mouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Need drivers for Asus p550 for usb. OS - Vista.
Pls help.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

You shouldn't need drivers for it.
Download the manual from here.............
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------

